# Planning permision on agricultural land



## jackiesansom (25 January 2010)

Okay- how easy is it to get planning for a house on ag land?

I know that if you meet specific requirements you can i.e. the cattle farmer up the road from me has been granted permision for the biggest house ever just because he owns catttle!

If I were to buy land are there any guidance notes as to what constitutes permission without all the red tape?!
I don't mind farming for a while! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## jrp204 (26 January 2010)

Its very hard to get permission on ag land, you will have to prove ag. need and that the business has provided a living income for 5 yrs (i think). Been there done it - couldn't prove ag. need even though we were agricultural contractors employing 5 full time staff and with nearly £750k. worth of machinery. You would have to jump through absolute hoops, and the red tape is there for a reason. I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## mon (26 January 2010)

We managed to get PP on a 26 acre plot with traditional farm buildngs on on the outskirts of a small village, we de get a land agent to work for us and are genuine livestock farmers,it took several years and you want to show that you are genuine and not going be another towny wanting to live in the countryside our village has been/is full of people trying to be cleverer than PP folk which doesn't help


----------



## ladyt25 (26 January 2010)

Well, i tried to get planning for a log home on our 12 acres we've had for over 20 years. We have stables and field shelters on the land but were told no way for the log home! It makes it more difficult as it's greenbelt with special provisions on it so very frustrating!

It is annoying when other people (ie big name property companies) round us seem to be able to get planning for whatever they want and knock down one house and build 4 awful houses on the plot!

The only thing to do is research the area, look at previous planning applications for the area and surrounding land - you can do this through the public access site on your local planning office website. then you need to seek advice from a planning officer to see what your chances are really before submitting anything. It will help if you can prove you are earning a living from the land you wish to build on.


----------



## lindsayH (26 January 2010)

As above. You generally have to have livestock (and need to be there 24/7 to supervise lambing/calving etc.), but you also have to be making a living from it too. Some people have had success with alpacas as they aren't seasonal breeders so need more supervision. There are a couple of good websites detailing exactly what they did to get PP, starting with a mobile home. However, they are expensive to buy! Overall, it's tough.


----------



## BBH (26 January 2010)

There are a couple of good websites detailing exactly what they did to get PP, starting with a mobile home. However, they are expensive to buy! Overall, it's tough.  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 


Ooh i have a mobile on my land and i'd be interested for more details about how to progress from day living to residence.


----------

